# Glenmore Sands Resale



## rwroth (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with reselling a unit through either Lighthouse Timeshare Resales or Quantum Marketing? I have a 2BR Glenmore Sands unit that I wish to sell and would appreciate any thoughts -- pro or con -- concerning these companies. 

Conversely, does anyone have a recommendation for other resale operations in South Africa? It is difficult to work over such a distance.

Thanks,

Roy


----------



## beckham (Jan 14, 2008)

I sold my Glenmore Sands to my cousin using the transfer forms from Glenmore. You may contact them to see if you can use their process.

By the way, what are you asking?  

--Barry


----------



## bailey (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't sold yet...I'd be interested in what you're selling it for also.  I have a friend who may be interested.


----------



## cali girl (Jan 17, 2008)

Cape Escapes sells South African timeshares.


----------



## dundey (Jan 18, 2008)

Sold one of mine through Cape Escapes also.
Easy to deal with, the unit sold - 2BR peak in about 6 months for around $600, which was more then I paid.


----------

